# Medicated or Natural FET??? What is best??



## sarahg83 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi everyone
I'm a bit stuck as what to do with my next FET.
I have high FSH and just got a BFN from our first FET which was medicated  
We have one frozen embie left and don't know wether to used medicated again or try natural?  
My RE left the decision upto me last time as I have regular periods, I always get a positive LH surge on ovulation sticks every month even though I won't release an egg all the time but my worry was I start spotting each month leading upto my period, it's starts off as a very very light brown discharge that increase in darkness towards my period starting. 
I was worried that my implantation window might be out of sync so I decided to medicate but despite the medicated FET and being on three 400mg progesterone suppositories I still started to spot lightly on day7 post day5 transfer so I'm thinking of doing a natural FET next time and give my body a break from all these drug.

Also does anybody know how long you have to wait after medicated FET to go again, is it three months like it is after a failed fresh IVF cycle
Decisions decisions hey  
Thanks


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Sarah, sorry to hear your FET was a BFN. Not sure if it changes from clinic to clinic, but where I am (Hewitt Centre), you have to has 3 bleeds after a medicated FET just the same as fresh cycle. 

As for medicated vs natural, I guess you just need to do whatever you feel comfortable with. I liked the idea of a natural cycle , but after 3 months of only picking up my surge in the pm (the clinic would only accept a positive in the morning, I guess for timings?) I ended up having to convert to medicated. We are just gearing up to do our 2nd FET, and I think we'll just go straight for medicated after the palava of last time. Having said that, many people have had successful natural cycles and have said they are much easier and less stress than medicated.

I hope the next cycle is a lucky one for you xx


----------



## sarahg83 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!! I'm at the Hewitt centre too  
Nice to see you've had a successful cycle, always encouraging to see. Wishing you lots of luck with your next FET. 
After having a couple of weeks to think things through I think we will go down the medicated route again. Just hate how long everything takes.
I didn't know you need a surge in the morning to have natural FET, that's good to know. 

Good luck xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

It differs for everyone (depending on your personal circumstances, I think) but my consultant said he prefers medicated because the success rates are better and it's easier to control. Wishing you lots of luck. We are just about to start our first medicated FET this month, hopefully!


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi I opted to have a natural FET back in February as I had been having accupuncture before and during my IVF and was convinced that my body would and could accept the embryo naturally thus avoiding further drugs. I attempted to detect ovulation for a couple of months before hand using ovulation tests and only managed to get a positive in the evening. I was under the Hewitt centre too and they wanted the positive surge to show in the morning not only the evening. It was quite frustrating at the time but even so I was determined... A couple of cycles later I got a morning surge on day 8 and could not believe I had got it that early!! Anyway it was all systems go from there. A few days later I went in for transfer and a couple of weeks after that I was amazed to find that it was a positive test. It was so easy after detecting the surge, no pessaries like I had had on a previous cycle my body just did what it should have been doing all along. Here I am 17 weeks later with my baby bump that has a strong heartbeat. I feel well and truly blessed and definitely did the right thing. Hope it works for you as well. Keep positive


----------

